# help me, dossier supprimé à récupérer



## grolila (24 Octobre 2004)

je pense avoir supprimé un dossier, dans la précipitation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comment le récupérer, avec quoi.
merci


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2004)

si tu as vidé la corbeille.... peu de chance que tu récupères ton dossier.

Si la corbeille n'a pas été vidée, ton dossier s'y trouve toujours


----------



## Télémac (25 Octobre 2004)

utilise norton, diskwarior ou techtools


----------



## Casper (25 Octobre 2004)

grolila a dit:
			
		

> je pense avoir supprimé un dossier, dans la précipitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme l'a suggéré Télémac, Norton ou autres pourront t'aider à récupérer ce dossier. Mais attention à ne pas jeter dossiers ou fichiers à nouveau, ça risquerait "d'écraser" ton dossier jeté par erreur. Quand tu jettes un fichier ou un dossier, il va se mettre sur une partie non protégée du disque. Il est donc toujours présent sur ton disque mais peut être effacé physiquement lors d'une quelconque opération d'écriture du disque. Bref, quand on jette un truc par inadvertance le mieux à faire est de tout de suite lancer un utilitaire disque, depuis son CD (avec système de démarrage inclu) étant le mieux car évitant toute activité du disque dur. Sans ça, si tu le récupères, ça ne sera pas forcément entièrement, voire pas du tout.

Casper


----------

